# BTG-Audio Cable Impressions, Reviews and Discussion | Sunrise, Starlight & FitEar



## shotgunshane

I've decided to change this to a BTG-Audio Cable Impressions, Review and Discussion thread.  As such, I'll add links to other reviews here in the first post.  Below those links is my original review.
   
  Reviews:
  doublea71 - sunrise cable review
  tomscy2000 - sunrise cable review
  Jupiterknight- sunrise cable review
  cn11 - FitEar cable impressions
  shotgunshane - starlight FitEar cable review
  _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
   
   
*BTG-Audio: The Sunrise Cable*
   
  Everyone seems loves the look and feel of aftermarket and boutique cables.  Just one look on the different threads dedicated to pictures of Head-Fi members’ gear and you will see countless pictures of headphones and custom IEMs with aftermarket cables.  In many cases these cables look like pieces of art, and unless you are handy and can create your own cables, buying one can quickly become an expensive venture.  I’ve priced IEM cables of varying wire and craftsmanship anywhere from $150 to $400 or more.  Until recently the only choice for IEM cables under $100 has been the $30 stock Westone/UE variations from the CIEM manufacturer themselves.  If a budget priced but robust and well built CIEM cable has been on your wish list, then you’ve found the right thread!
   
  Some of you may know that I stumbled upon Brian of BTG-Audio’s services several months ago in relation to an IEM mod.  Back in March of this year, I sent a Fischer Audio DBA-02 to Brian, due to an aged, brittle and stiff cable.  He was able to source pins and connectors necessary to modify the DBA-02 from a fixed cable IEM to a removable cable IEM.  Brian’s modification was not only successful but was expertly done for a fair and affordable price.  Since then he has performed this modification on many different fixed cable IEMs like the Silver Bullet, W4, UM3X, B2, and many more.  You can visit this thread for more examples of this modification: http://www.head-fi.org/t/601360/universals-modded-with-removable-cables-fischer-audio-dba-02-brainwavz-b2-um3x-sleek-audio
   
  It wasn’t long after he began performing these mods, that Brian started developing his own aftermarket cable for custom IEMs:  The Sunrise Cable.
   
   
​   
   
   
*Design:*
   

 Compatible with Westone, UE, UM, JH Audio, FS, Aurisonics and many other CIEMs using the same standard pin configuration
 Overmolded connector pins with clear markings for R/L
 Memory wire standard
 Compatible with recessed sockets
 OFC 26 AWG stranded copper wire
 Quad braid in round or milloit braid style
 Nylon sleeved below the Y split
 Neutrik 3.5mm nickel connector (straight or right angle) standard-  Viablue, Oyaide, etc available at additional cost
 Heavy duty Y split and functional but slim heat shrink chin cinch/choker
 48” Length
 Pricing: Standard-$70 ($67 to $100 depending on 3.5mm connector options.  Balanced/specialty connectors will push the price above $100.)
   
   
​   
​   
   
   
*Usage:*
   
  The Sunrise Cable is very well built- solid and durable, yet maintains very good flexibility due to the style of braid BTG-Audio uses.  I recently had the opportunity to use a very expensive boutique silver and gold cable alongside the Sunrise.  This cable is more than 4X the price of the Sunrise, yet this cable didn’t have overmolded pins, lacked a chin cinch and was extremely stiff due to the very tight, regular styled braid.  Putting it in an IEM case was like trying to coil a live and angry snake.  The Sunrise Cable is very manageable and easy to store without annoying memory effect.
   
   
​   
   
   
  I’ve also compared the Sunrise to a Whiplash Audio Twag V2.  In my experience, the Twag V2 is the model by which the usability of all aftermarket and boutique cables should be judged.  It has some of the best flexibility I’ve seen, also has overmolded pins and is quite pleasing to the eye.  The Sunrise cable holds it’s own against the Twag, giving up some in flexibility but otherwise goes toe to toe in build quality and durability.  Not to mention the Sunrise cable is artistically pleasing to the eye as well, and costs considerably less.
   
   
​   
   
   
  The Sunrise Cable’s memory wire is very well done.  I’ve always thought that it was too short on the genuine Westone Epic cable, making it difficult to get just the right shape without irritating my ears.  Then the generic versions sometimes have too long a memory section, with useless ear guide sheathing extending way beyond the actual wire.  The memory wire section on the Sunrise seems to split the difference of these; with a length of wire long enough to form over the top of my ear and slightly behind but not so long that it extends beyond my ear.
   
*Sound:*
   
  BTG doesn’t make any claims about the sound of their cables; only to offer affordable, functional and professionally made products.  I will also leave descriptions of the sound up to other owners and buyers.  For me, purchasing an aftermarket cable is more about the build, durability and yes, looks.  A nice looking CIEM certainly looks even better when paired with a great looking cable.
   
*Future:*
   
  BTG-Audio is also looking at the possibilities of releasing 2 new IEM cables. The first is a SPC version of The Sunrise Cable.  The SPC would be a silver plated copper cable of the same specs but would show silver above the Y split versus copper.  The second is an IEM cable compatible with the FitEar universals.  I’m hoping for an SPC Sunrise styled version of this!
   
   
​   
   
*Conclusion:*
   
  Is it affordable? Check.  Is it professionally and well made? Check.  Does it look good? Check.  Is BTG-Audio friendly, courteous and responsive? Check.  I can’t recommend Brian’s services enough and I really think he’s hit one out of the Head-Fi ballpark with The Sunrise Cable. 
   
  BTG-Audio website: http://btg-audio.webs.com/
   
   
  Updated 11/19/12
   
*The Starlight Cable*
   
  The Starlight Cable has arrived! The Starlight is an SPC (silver plated copper) version of the Sunrise cable.  Build and quality are to the same great standards with nylon sleeving below the Y-split and clear wire above.  I must say the Starlight looks awesome; the silver and black look is classy and sophisticated and the more I handle the cable, the more I appreciate the nylon below the Y-split.  Brian has it fitted for the best balance between flexibility, form and durability.  This cable gives up very little to the Whiplash Twag in flexibility and certainly rivals it for looks.  Perhaps most importantly, the Starlight Cable is significantly cheaper, yet quality equaling any competitor.  Pre-order is up now on the BTG web store for reduced pricing. I'm not sure what final pricing will be at a later date but pre-order pricing puts this cable at the best value I've seen on the market:
  http://btg-audio.webs.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2706350&id=15566476
   
  Now for some eye candy:
   
   
​  ​ ​  ​  ​ ​  ​  ​ ​   
   
   
I will give some further usage impressions once my new customs arrive in the coming weeks.  The Startlight should look great with the 1964 Ears Quads in translucent white!​


----------



## FlySweep

Great review as always, sgs.  I particularly like the overmoulded connectors.. it makes a significant difference for me versus the bulky, hand rolled connectors many DIY cables have.. the professionally molded connectors function the same way they do on the stock Westone cables.. no pressure against the sides of your ears.. love it.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Thank you Shotgunshane for the review. I really appreciate it!


----------



## KimChee

That's a good looking cable at a good price.  I've kind of been making the rounds with custom cables, even had the Twag V2 Eclipse for a while, but just wanted to see what else is out there...might give this one a shot sometime down the road..


----------



## kenman345

I'm gonna have to add another column for links if I see one more BTG-Audio review. Thanks shotgunshane for posting this up.
   
  EDIT: List updated


----------



## shotgunshane

Here is a picture of the soon to be released SPC version of the Sunrise.  No official name yet but it looks great!


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Here is a picture of the soon to be released SPC version of the Sunrise.  No official name yet but it looks great!


 
   
  brian updated his website already about a week ago
  webstore>headphone cables>spc
  theres 4 strand spc $51, 4 strand with the nylon sleeve $58, 8 strand spc $96, with the nylon sleeve $108 (with sleeve is called midnight)
  a bit confusing as i just found out a new "starlight" iem cable- gold plated nickel pins with memory wire built in
   
  as a side note, just ordered their new spc interconnect last week!
  way too sexy:


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> brian updated his website already about a week ago
> webstore>headphone cables>spc
> theres 4 strand spc $51, 4 strand with the nylon sleeve $58, 8 strand spc $96, with the nylon sleeve $108 (with sleeve is called midnight)
> a bit confusing as i just found out a new "starlight" iem cable- gold plated nickel pins with memory wire built in
> ...


 
   
  The cable I have pictured is the Starlight (assuming the name sticks).  It's not officially released yet.  The picture is of a prototype soon to be in production.
   
  NIce looking interconnect!


----------



## tomscy2000

I literally just received the special order Sunrise CIEM cable from BTG. I put in a pre-order to have the black wire with clear overmold, completely without sleeving. This is the aesthetic that I've always wanted --- clear overmold on top of black cable, and it definitely did not disappoint!
   
  The build quality and attention to detail on this cable definitely exceeded my expectations, and is amongst the best that I've seen from any brand out there!  I must say, even without listening to it (I ordered it unterminated because I wanted to try a 3.5mm plug that isn't available to Brian in the US), for $70, this cable is money well-spent! The cable/braid (Milloit) is supple and without memory, and thin yet robust-feeling. The overmolding work by BTG's molding partner is precision and first rate.
   
  Great job, Brian! I can't wait to see the FitEar cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
​   
​   
​


----------



## shotgunshane

Very nice. Have you had one with the sleeving below the y split? Just wondering if without the sleeving is it even more flexible? For $70, it's the best value in aftermarket cables I've seen.


----------



## FlySweep

Looks great, Tom.  Brian also sent me a prototype of the "Starlight" (SPC) cable.  For those wondering about it's flexibility.. it's just as flexible and manageable as the "Sunrise" IEM cable.  In other words.. it's excellent.  I had Brian weave an 8-strand cable with the SPC for my HD600.. The weave is clean, tight, and uniform.. and I was very impressed with the flexibility.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Very nice. Have you had one with the sleeving below the y split? Just wondering if without the sleeving is it even more flexible? For $70, it's the best value in aftermarket cables I've seen.


 
   
  So far, I've only had cables that are unsleeved, so I don't know. It's possible that it is more flexible.


----------



## tomscy2000

Just wrote a mini-review on the finished and functional Sunrise cable. I really love it! It's probably the wisest (and most affordable) cable purchase I've made thus far!


----------



## OK-Guy

subbed


----------



## RingingEars

Once again a very nice review Shane.
  I'll be ordering mine next week. Trying to make up my mind if I want it with the nylon sleeve or not...


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





ringingears said:


> I'll be ordering mine next week. Trying to make up my mind if I want it with the nylon sleeve or not...


 
   
  If you don't get the sleeve, it'll feel similar to the TWag V2, with a tiny bit of added stiffness (really tiny). You can look at my mini-review for pictures.


----------



## shotgunshane

The nylon sleeve doesn't take away much of the flexibility. Brian told me he tries to balance the taughtness of it with maximum flexibility. I imagine it improves durability over the long haul but mostly I'd choose based on your aesthetic preference.


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> If you don't get the sleeve, it'll feel similar to the TWag V2, with a tiny bit of added stiffness (really tiny). You can look at my mini-review for pictures.


 
  Nice review Tom and a beautful looking cable/IEM combo. Love the black on black.
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> The nylon sleeve doesn't take away much of the flexibility. Brian told me he tries to balance the taughtness of it with maximum flexibility. I imagine it improves durability over the long haul but mostly I'd choose based on your aesthetic preference.


 
  Yeah. I think I will go for the nylon sleeve. It does look really nice. I was concerned a little about flexability.
  Also do you hear the nylon? Cables I've had in the past(Audio Technica) with nylon sleeves were quite noisey.


----------



## shotgunshane

Good question. I don't think so. At the time I wrote the review on the sunrise, it was with the Tralucet 1plus2. I used them mostly sitting and walking from the car to the office. I don't recall any microphonics from the sleeved portion. I was going to test the SPC version with my AS-2, as the Tralucent is gone but they've been delayed, so I have nothing to test with at the moment. 

I'll email Flysweep and see if he can provide more input on that.


----------



## RingingEars

I saw the SPC version and would get it if it was up for pre-order. Any idea when it will be available?


----------



## shotgunshane

ringingears said:


> I saw the SPC version and would get it if it was up for pre-order. Any idea when it will be available?




At the end of Sept, Brian thought about 4 to 6 weeks, so probably anytime. Shoot him an email. The SPC looks awesome in person. Very tasteful.


----------



## RingingEars

Great. Thanks for the info. I'll give him a shout.


----------



## fuzzyash

i have an interconnnect with 4 strand SPC
  the SPC cable itself is incredibly flexible since its thin and it doesnt have thick plastic sheathing like other cables 
  i can bend it 180 no problem


----------



## RingingEars

OK.
  So I emailed Brian and asked if he could do it nonsleeved in a flat braid. The flat braid looks to good to cover up.


----------



## shotgunshane

Will the flat braid be as flexible? Round braid is extremely flexible. I'm not sure what kind of braid the gold and silver competitor cable, used for comparisons, in my review has but it was terrible in the flexibility department.


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Will the flat braid be as flexible? Round braid is extremely flexible. I'm not sure what kind of braid the gold and silver competitor cable, used for comparisons, in my review has but it was terrible in the flexibility department.


 

 Oh. I didn't consider that. I'll ask Brian what he recommends. I definitely want it as supple as possible.


----------



## FlySweep

The Sunrise & Starlight IEMs cables with nylon sleeving (below the y-split) are not microphonic or noisy.  I've got both with me and just swapped them onto my AUD-6X custom.  Flexibility with the nylon sleeve is excellent, too. Flexibility with a "naked" (non-sleeved) cable would only be marginally better, IMO.. and as shotgunshane said, you lose some of the the durability & protection the sleeving provides.


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





flysweep said:


> The Sunrise & Starlight IEMs cables with nylon sleeving (below the y-split) are not microphonic or noisy.  I've got both with me and just swapped them onto my AUD-6X custom.  Flexibility with the nylon sleeve is excellent, too. Flexibility with a "naked" (non-sleeved) cable would only be marginally better, IMO.. and as shotgunshane said, you lose some of the the durability & protection the sleeving provides.


 

 Nice. I would love to see a pic of each on your quads since I'll be using it with my duals.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Will the flat braid be as flexible? Round braid is extremely flexible. I'm not sure what kind of braid the gold and silver competitor cable, used for comparisons, in my review has but it was terrible in the flexibility department.


 
  Who is this competitor with the stiff gold and silver cable? Are you refering to the Tralucent one, cause that does look mighty stiff!


----------



## shotgunshane

Yes that's it. It was a beautiful cable but very impractical to use.


----------



## fuzzyash

looks like they use a tighter braid


----------



## RingingEars

Got an email back from Brian.
  It looks like I'm going to stick with the Milloit braid for the flexibility and the nylon sleeve for the aesthetics.


----------



## RingingEars

Alright.
  Got my order in earlier today for the sunrise... We'll see how it shines......


----------



## shotgunshane

Cool. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## RingingEars

I'm quoting myself here from kenmans thread...
   
  I just received my sunrise CIEM cable a couple house ago and I'm loving it.
  I've never been a believer in cables and only bought the sunrise due to Brians excellent price and no BS policy(and the cable looks fraking amazing), but these cables bring excellent clarity to my 1964-Ds.
  I'm not good with explaing sound. The only way I can describe it is like they can breathe like there's more air around the instruments. Just an awesome cable....
  Brian if you're reading this thanks dude. Great work...


----------



## noobandroid

I will put up my own comment on Sunrise too over here, i will make it short and straight forward:
   
  Likes:
  1. stiff and memory wires for tangle free lifestyle
  2. not much changes in sound characters
  3. sleeving is a plus
  4. RA plug is convenient and solidly built
  5. love the color scheme
  6. price aint too expensive
   
  Kinda not like:
  1. still some microphonics when rubbed on 
  2. (maybe) slight heavy, but a good built is what i want
  3. slight loose on the pin to ciem piece there, no biggy though
   
  Next plan:
  For next year = Starlight CIEM cable, DT770 recable (those twisted cable are damm heavy for portability), interconnect for Goldring DR-150, interconnect for dac to amp, all gonna grab from BTG Audio, in 1 shot or slowly, I'll have to plan


----------



## shotgunshane

Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## goodvibes

It's great to have somebody like this willing to accomidate special builds, custom work and still offer such high quality and reasonably priced cables. The midnight looks to be an absolute steal. I haven't listened and these aren't universal truths but the midnight is right up my alley. I suspect the 8 strand has added harmonic fullness and smoothness and the SPC balanced it with a bit a crispness to that but it's pure speculation from experience with other cables in home kit.


----------



## tomscy2000

I had a friend that bought some raw copper cable from BTG (well, actually I had to buy it for him, but whatever) --- he made an 8-braid cable, basically milloit braiding but with the conductors doubled up. Unfortunately, it didn't sound all that great --- a bit uncouth, from my brief impressions. My regular 4-braid sounded cleaner for whichever reason.


----------



## shotgunshane

Would you two mind expanding on why 8 conductor would sound different? I have zero experience there and am curious to know.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Would you two mind expanding on why 8 conductor would sound different? I have zero experience there and am curious to know.


 
   
  I don't really know, either; I'm just describing the listening experience empirically. I can only imagine that doubling up the conductors in such a way but with PE sleeving in between somehow altered the behavior of the circularly radiating magnetic field radiating around the wire... after all, it is the exact same material.


----------



## goodvibes

None of it 'should' sound different. It just does sometimes and mine was pure specualtion as claimed. The tightness and type of braid and connectors will influence it as well so who builds it and with what matters as well. I know in home kit that just about anything sounds better than an RCA connector. LOL.


----------



## hiyobeats

Are these cables (or any BTGs for that matter) compatible with the UE TripleFi 10s? I checked through BTG's site and couldn't be sure...


----------



## tomscy2000

hiyobeats said:


> Are these cables (or any BTGs for that matter) compatible with the UE TripleFi 10s? I checked through BTG's site and couldn't be sure...



Mmm, they're not specifically made for the TF10, but you can certainly make it work. You have to reverse the polarity on the left ear, and the pins might be a little tight (0.78mm vs 0.75mm). You should shoot Brian an e-mail if he does TF10 plugs, but to the best of my knowledge he only does overmolding for the CIEM style (Westone, JH, 1964, Heir, etc. compatible)


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





hiyobeats said:


> Are these cables (or any BTGs for that matter) compatible with the UE TripleFi 10s? I checked through BTG's site and couldn't be sure...


 
   
  Yeah sorry, they are not. And I don't think they will in the future either. My injection molders don't offer those sized pins.


----------



## shotgunshane

Brian just posted on his website that the Starlight cable is now available for pre-order:
http://btg-audio.webs.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2706350&id=15566476

I have a review sample on hand that I can post some thoughts on regarding build and aesthetics later this week, plus pictures. I'm still waiting on my AS-2 and I still need to get my 1964 Quads reshelled, so I can't yet give any usage updates, as those are my only customs. I'm expecting a shipping notification on the AS-2 any time now...


----------



## shotgunshane

I've updated the first post with some information and thoughts on the Startlight Cable.
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *shotgunshane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Updated 11/19/12
> ...


----------



## anoxy

edit: wrong thread.


----------



## sly_in_the_sky

Hello, 
   
  Just wanted to thank BTG for these incredible well made cables.... my Heir 4A are happy and my Hears to...


----------



## shotgunshane

Very nice looking set up!


----------



## SonicBoom1008

For those of you who have bought a BTG CIEM cable, how many days did it take for you to get it? Also, what is the added benefit to the sleeve?


----------



## feverfive

I'm really thinking of trying the Starlight.  Finally...a cable-maker who who doesn't charge what I consider to be totally insane prices.  *Can anyone tell me:  is the connector for my Earsonics SM64 the same as the ones Westone uses (& thus compatible w/ the Starlight)?*


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> *Can anyone tell me:  is the connector for my Earsonics SM64 the same as the ones Westone uses (& thus compatible w/ the Starlight)?*


 
   
  Yes.


----------



## shotgunshane

sonicboom1008 said:


> For those of you who have bought a BTG CIEM cable, how many days did it take for you to get it? Also, what is the added benefit to the sleeve?




If there are cables in stock from the overmolder, your cable will be made and shipped in a matter of days. Longest lead times are usually posted on the site.


----------



## cn11

I just got in a pair of Sunrise copper cables, but the top section has black coating so that the color of the wire doesn't show (or tarnish!). I had a custom make though, as I wanted some additional length and I specified 52". The build is fantastic, comfortable, flexible, and nicely complements the look of my Fitear TG!334's. So far, regarding sound quality, they're nice and full sounding, with very good detail while being very smooth without any harshness. 
   
  I'll let them run in some, and do some A/B/C'ing with the stock cable and my ALO SXC silver. More to come regarding sound.


----------



## shotgunshane

Can you post a pic?


----------



## cn11

At this point I probably have six or so hours on the cable (been using it a lot this afternoon and evening), however I don't really note any blatant sonic changes, nor do I expect any. For the observations I'll be comparing to the stock 001 and ALO SXC iem cables. 
  
  
 Comfort:
 - The BTG is easily the best of the three; soft, flexible, and doesn't tangle. It is the stark opposite to the ALO in this regard, which has a metallic stiffness to it and just wants to get into a tangled mess while also trying to spring in different directions at the same time. The BTG cable is worlds better than both of the others here. 
  
 Microphonics:
 - The BTG is fairly microphonic, pretty similar to the stock and ALO, as those are both pretty noisy too. But the chin slider helps immensely. I had to order a clip-on slide for the ALO cable which has been a god-send for making it actually usable. But it is the most microphonic I'd say, with big thumps coming when a section contacts your shirt.
  
 Build:
 - BTG's cable exudes quality with its nylon lower sheathing, clear heat-wrapped Y-juncture, and well done memory wire. The mini-jack on mine is a Viablue, which is simply gorgeous. The upper secitons feel a tad thin, and time will tell how well they hold up. But I'd have no worries at all about Brian taking care of his customers should something go wrong. One nitpick- I wish the color dots on the mini-plugs had been executed just like the ones on the stock and ALO cables. Those have more easily seen dots which line up with the ones on the outside of the earphone shell.
  
 The good part--> sound: 
 - Right away on first listen I noticed how dynamic yet smooth the cable sounds. I'd put it about on par with the ALO in terms of sheer quality and enjoyment, but it's a slightly different flavor. It's more analog and smooth sounding, with even less harshness, while the ALO is a touch brighter and in your face with the treble and detail portrayal. Bass may be a touch fuller with the BTG, while on the ALO it's got more of a taut snappy feel with about the same ultimate low extension. Both cables convey a similar sense of spaciousness.
  
 Overall:
 Compared to the stock 001 cable both are a marked step up in sonic attributes, but I think my loyalty is starting to shift to the BTG because of that nice smooth sonic quality while portraying all the details, combined with the comfort and nicer build. And you can't argue with Brian's pricing. Mine barely topped $100 with extra coming from additional length, and the black coating to the top wire section, as well as the Viablue jack. It's a great cable for anyone looking to upgrade from stock without spending a fortune (like with stratospheric 000 Fitear one).


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> Comfort:
> - The BTG is easily the best of the three; soft, flexible, and doesn't tangle. It is the *stark opposite to the ALO in this regard, which has a metallic stiffness to it and just wants to get into a tangled mess while also trying to spring in different directions at the same time.* The BTG cable is worlds better than both of the others here.
> 
> Microphonics:
> ...


 
   
  Completely agree with how the ALO SXC is --- I was surprised at how horrible its ergonomics were. Then I saw on their website that it used PFA for sleeving. A little amateurish to use PFA on ALO's part, honestly. The microphonics and the slight tendency for a memory effect of the Sunset led me to buy the Starlight, because it's made with LLD-PE rather than XL-PE. I find that LLD-PE is the least microphonic and softest of all the insulative materials I've tried. However, the upside to XLPE is that it's stronger than LLD-PE, so I wouldn't worry about the thinness of the sleeving. I've been abusing my Sunset CIEM cable for months, and it doesn't even come close to showing signs of breaking down.
   
  Hopefully, I'll get mine soon. USPS International is pretty slow, though.


----------



## cn11

Good to know about the strength of the thin sections, and thanks for the explanation of the coatings. Look forward to your observations when you receive your BTG. 
   
  At least with the ALO and BTG cables there are options for decent sound improvement over stock 001... But the comfort category is definitely dominated by one!


----------



## shotgunshane

Thanks cn11 for the thorough comparisons and tomscy2000 for the cable sleeving information. Very informative.


----------



## shotgunshane

I decided to change the title of this thread to the BTG-Audio Cable Impressions, Reviews and Discussion thread.  I've posted links in the first post to the various Sunrise, Starlight and FitEar cable review/impressions I know of - doublea71, tomscy2000, Jupiterknight and cn11.  Please feel free to link more here and I'll add them.
   
  I'll be posting my FitEar cable review soon at this blog: http://cymbacavum.wordpress.com


----------



## Mooses9

A lot of hrest reviews brian is amazingly easy to work with. His prices are unbeatable and definitly attention to detail and workmanship.


----------



## RoMee

Is Brian on time with his cable build? His website says 2 weeks.
  Or is he like toxic cable and take several months?


----------



## 808Ronin

Quote: 





romee said:


> Is Brian on time with his cable build? His website says 2 weeks.
> Or is he like toxic cable and take several months?


 
  I had my W3 modded and ordered the Sunrise ciem cable along with it and added a custom LOD the night before it all was to ship out. He went out of his way to contact me for the details on the LOD so he could get everything out to me the next morning. Took 2 weeks as promised. Great service, prices and quality of work cant be beat.


----------



## RoMee

Quote: 





808ronin said:


> I had my W3 modded and ordered the Sunrise ciem cable along with it and added a custom LOD the night before it all was to ship out. He went out of his way to contact me for the details on the LOD so he could get everything out to me the next morning. Took 2 weeks as promised. Great service, prices and quality of work cant be beat.


 
  Thanks, that's all I needed to know before I place an order for a hifiman cable. I stayed away from toxic cable because they take forever to make a cable and their price is ridiculously high. I was afraid BTG was going to be the same. 
  Thanks for your input.


----------



## feverfive

Has anyone gotten Brian to make a replacement cable for Ultrasone cans?  I'm likely going to purchase the Signature DJ, & need something no longer than 4 ft, and terminated w/ a 3.5mm right angle plug.  I THINK Ultrasone has an atypical connector on the hp side of the cable (or maybe I'm mistaken).  The stock cable w/ 3.5mm plug has an inline mic/remote, which I do not want...


----------



## 808Ronin

Quote: 





romee said:


> Thanks, that's all I needed to know before I place an order for a hifiman cable. I stayed away from toxic cable because they take forever to make a cable and their price is ridiculously high. I was afraid BTG was going to be the same.
> Thanks for your input.


 
   
  Quote: 





feverfive said:


> Has anyone gotten Brian to make a replacement cable for Ultrasone cans?  I'm likely going to purchase the Signature DJ, & need something no longer than 4 ft, and terminated w/ a 3.5mm right angle plug.  I THINK Ultrasone has an atypical connector on the hp side of the cable (or maybe I'm mistaken).  The stock cable w/ 3.5mm plug has an inline mic/remote, which I do not want...


 
   
  Best to email him personally and he can give you the details as well as his current turn around time.


----------



## Mooses9

Quote: 





romee said:


> Is Brian on time with his cable build? His website says 2 weeks.
> Or is he like toxic cable and take several months?


 
  he is on time. for me i had him modify my se530 for the removeable. i overnighted him my iems becuase i couldnt stand waiting. from start to finish 2 weeks. he is a super easy guy to deal with. makes sure everything is straight and to your liking. i cant say enough good things about him.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I decided to change the title of this thread to the BTG-Audio Cable Impressions, Reviews and Discussion thread.  I've posted links in the first post to the various Sunrise, Starlight and FitEar cable review/impressions I know of - doublea71, tomscy2000, Jupiterknight and cn11.  Please feel free to link more here and I'll add them.
> 
> I'll be posting my FitEar cable review soon at this blog: http://cymbacavum.wordpress.com


 
   
  I actually just got my FitEar Starlight cable finished; it took me a while to procure the Furutech FT-735R plug...


----------



## shotgunshane

My review of the Starlight FitEar cable is up at Cymbacavum:
  http://cymbacavum.com/2013/04/07/btg-audio-fitear-starlight-cable/
   
  Here is a short quote:
   
   


> *BTG-Audio* has created two successful and affordable lines of CIEM cables: the *Sunrise*and *Starlight* cables. After reviewing a sample of the *Sunrise* cable, I approached Brian about creating a *FitEar* cable for my *TO GO! 334*. After some short back and forth on potential pin connector solutions, Brian sent me a sample pin connector to test. To my excitement, the connector was a _perfect fit_ — and with that news, the *FitEar* cable was officially under development.


----------



## tomscy2000

The funny thing is that I haven't even listened to the Starlight FitEar cable yet... I haven't had time!


----------



## Pete7

feverfive said:


> I'm really thinking of trying the Starlight.  Finally...a cable-maker who who doesn't charge what I consider to be totally insane prices.  *Can anyone tell me:  is the connector for my Earsonics SM64 the same as the ones Westone uses (& thus compatible w/ the Starlight)?*




I know this question was asked 2 months ago. The answer is yes. The connector is the same (as someone else answered), but the polarity of the pins is opposite with EarSonics IEM's. So when connecting a headphone cable, the red dot and blue dot must be facing the inside as opposed to the outside. Easy to do with a BTG Cable. With some of those aftermarket cables with hand-rolled connectors, you can't switch around the pin-out. I just ordered a Starlight Cable for my SM3v2.


----------



## productred

I just got a BTG Starlight for my Stage 4, retiring my ALO SXC24.
  
 Sonically I think they are on the same level, maybe because both are SPC, but the BTG are miles ahead in terms of practical use on the go. The ALO is just way too stiff and springy.


----------



## Mooses9

I think the starlight is a step up, the alo sxc is annealed and I dont feel like its all that great....I think you made a good decision on upgrading to the starlight.


----------



## casanova

Hi all, will the Starlight cable fit the Heir 4.ai?
 My stock cable is dying day by day.. And I have to seek for a replacement now.
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## shotgunshane

casanova said:


> Hi all, will the Starlight cable fit the Heir 4.ai?
> 
> 
> My stock cable is dying day by day.. And I have to seek for a replacement now.
> ...



 


Yes it will fit. It uses the same pins.


----------



## casanova

shotgunshane said:


> Yes it will fit. It uses the same pins.


 
  
 Oh that is cool.
 Thank you for the information.


----------



## stormmilk

Great cable for the price. I've got one for my JH16pro.


----------



## FatmanSize48

I received my HD800 from Brian last month and I've been suffocating it with love. Lightweight and pliable but not prone to twisting, my 4 strand SPC cable is truly a wonder to behold. It sounds no better than the stock cable, but I didn't expect it to


----------



## MrShooter79

I got the Starlight CIEM cable and i gotta say it is awesome cable but i wish i got it non sleeved and 5 ft long the build quality is superb.


----------



## Mooses9

mrshooter79 said:


> I got the Starlight CIEM cable and i gotta say it is awesome cable but i wish i got it non sleeved and 5 ft long the build quality is superb.


 
 i too wish i would have gotten mine 5 foot. i do however like the sleeve though


----------



## MrShooter79

mooses9 said:


> i too wish i would have gotten mine 5 foot. i do however like the sleeve though


 
 the sleeve is cool but the cable look way better without it 
 4 ft it feel to short


----------



## EveTan

Hmm, Does anyone know if BTG does repairs (for a fee ofc)? My FitEar Starlight cable is starting to short out at the jack.


----------



## shotgunshane

Yes he does repairs.


----------



## mordicai

Anyone know how to get ahold of Brian? I've been e mailing hime all week with no response.


----------



## BRCMRGN

I purchased a used TG334 from the forums and it came with a Starlight sleeved cable. I greatly prefer it to the FitEar 001 cable.


----------



## shotgunshane

mordicai said:


> Anyone know how to get ahold of Brian? I've been e mailing hime all week with no response.




I know he's been super busy with school. Check your spam folder and maybe try sending him a PM here: http://www.head-fi.org/u/178226/pingupenguins


----------



## mordicai

Brain got a hold of me and we have exchanged e-mails


----------



## EveTan

I still haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## tin427

evetan said:


> I still haven't gotten a response yet.


 
 Same here. Ordered a cable last month and want to build a adapter now.
 Sent a email to brian but after almost a week still no response.
 I afraid he will sent the cable before he read my latest email


----------



## kingdixon

Hey guys,

I wanted to get a cable for my asg 2,

I was researching different cables to see what differences it affects sound quality,

But after reading lots of different opinions of making/not making any differences,
I dont care much now for the sound quality as much as there is no loss.

I just want to protect the stock aside for resale if i thought of it, and i want to get something heavy duty and of good build quality.

For the best price and quality i tend towards btg cables.

I had some questions and send them to brian but no answer.

So for the sake of time, i would like to ask them here if anyone could help.


"I was thinking or ordering a btg cable for my aurisonics asg 2.

Which one should work ? Starlight or midnight ?

Also will the 2 pin plugons directly fit,

Or would i need to modify it to work, i dont know if they are the same as westones , but i have seen alot of people complaining about some cables, that they had to modify the plug to fit in the iems.

Can you give me more information ?"

Thanks,
Mohamed


----------



## shotgunshane

Brian is apparently swamped in school, so his email response time was been a little slow in some cases. Regardless, his cable work is excellent. 

The standard 2 pin connector configuration will work with Aurisonics iems. No modification is necessary. 

The starlight cable is SPC or silver plated copper with a clear PE insulation, so it will look white/silver; and the midnight cable is regular OFC copper with black insulation, so you won't see the copper colored wire. Since you aren't choosing necessarily on sonics, choose whichever you think looks better. 

Brian offers a nylon sleeving over the bottom half of the cable. While this arguably makes it more durable, I think it looks better and has even better flexibility without the sleeving. But again it is mostly an aesthetic choice IMO, so choose what you think looks better. 

BTG cables are some of the best bang for buck cables out there.


----------



## kingdixon

Thanks for your fast reply,

If you have any opinions about sonic changes,

Can you share the difference you sense to your ears ??


----------



## shotgunshane

I tend to prefer copper over silver but I've been very happy with his SPC as well. I've never used BTG cables with Aurisonics iems before but once used a Tralucent silver with gold cable on an asg-2. Based on that experience, I'd try the Starlight.


----------



## kingdixon

shotgunshane said:


> I tend to prefer copper over silver but I've been very happy with his SPC as well. I've never used BTG cables with Aurisonics iems before but once used a Tralucent silver with gold cable on an asg-2. Based on that experience, I'd try the Starlight.




Ok cool,

Just 2 more things,

Its my first replacable cable iem, i need a right angle, is it worth it the extra 30$ for oyaide,

I tried to read about it , people say the neutrik oxidize and the oyaide rhodium goes away and shows copper after sometime, they say oxidization is worse, so what is more durable as a plug ?

Also is there a production line ? Or is it a one man show ? Meaning if he is busy now, would he start making the cable after he is free or after the order ? What is the lead time for btg starlight cable ?

Sorry for too much questions but may be others would find it useful too 

Thanks


----------



## shotgunshane

kingdixon said:


> Ok cool,
> 
> Just 2 more things,
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like the Oyaide RA better aesthetically.  The Oyaide will fit flush against your source, whereas the Neutrik will have some clearance, so consider that. I haven't had any oxidize or peal on me but I've read about those connectors doing that.  The Oyaide certainly seems more heavy duty.
  
 Here is what his webstore says, "All cables are made to order. "In Stock" simply means that I have the parts, but the cable will still be built once the order is paid. Standard lead time applies."  I have no idea on current lead times.


----------



## kingdixon

shotgunshane said:


> I like the Oyaide RA better aesthetically.  The Oyaide will fit flush against your source, whereas the Neutrik will have some clearance, so consider that. I haven't had any oxidize or peal on me but I've read about those connectors doing that.  The Oyaide certainly seems more heavy duty.
> 
> Here is what his webstore says, "All cables are made to order. "In Stock" simply means that I have the parts, but the cable will still be built once the order is paid. Standard lead time applies."  I have no idea on current lead times.


 

 Thanks for the info.


----------



## CalvinXC

Haven't get a reply from him either, maybe I should try out other cables before coming back to this


----------



## shotgunshane

I was speaking with Brian recently and he's had a few new developments I thought I'd share.
  
 - First is his backlog, he's recently gotten it down and is pretty much caught up.  Turn around time is currently about 2 weeks.
  
 - He will be offering Astell & Kern compatible 2.5mm balanced termination.  I believe he will be using the very nice Eidolic plugs that have become quite popular amongst several custom cable manufacturers: http://www.eidolic.com/Eidolic-Hifi-Audio-Headphone-Connectors-2-5.html
  
  
 - He is now taking pre-orders for his Starlight CIEM cable with MMCX connectors. These MMCX connectors are overmolded for clean, sleeker and professional look. As far as I'm aware, no one else seems to over these overmolded.
  

  
 Here is the preorder page: http://www.btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/Starlight-MMCX-cable-*PRE-ORDER*/p/46669337/category=12112619. Pricing appears to start as low as $102 with standard termination and unsleeved.  Personally I think the Starlight cable looks sexiest unsleeved.  For those that don't know, BTG now uses an ultra thin Y-split that replaces his bulkier version from earlier Starlight production. I have one of the newer 2 pin Starlights with Rhodium Oyaide RA, no sleeving and the ultra sleek Y-Splits and it is fantastic looking on my Legend R.  I'll have to get some pics up soon.


----------



## Mooses9

very nice looking mmcx connection!


----------



## neosoul

Does anyone know whether or not if the sleeving comes in any other color besides black?


----------



## shotgunshane

neosoul said:


> Does anyone know whether or not if the sleeving comes in any other color besides black?




Only black as far as I know but he might be willing to offer another color for a fee? Best to shoot him an email with your needs. If he offers other colors, please post back here.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

neosoul said:


> Does anyone know whether or not if the sleeving comes in any other color besides black?


 
  
 He can order other colors.  I just think he keeps black on the shelf...


----------



## neosoul

just heard back from brian and for now black will be the only color he’s offering for now.


----------



## Mooses9

black will still make for a nice cable, love his work.


----------



## shotgunshane

Here are some pics of my EarWerkz Legend with the Starlight cable; it looks and sounds fantastic.  The Legend is very sensitive to increased impedance and the higher the resistance, the more it slightly reduces treble presence.  The Starlight cable must be the lowest resistance cable I've used because the Legend's treble performance is clearly best with the Starlight, sounding crisper, more present and more articulate. With the now sleeker, lower profile Y-splt, I can't recommend this cable enough.  It has a permanent home on the Legend.


----------



## Mooses9

very nice!


----------



## Nusho

Does anyone have an idea on how long Brian's cables will last before shorting out or stop working? A year? Two years? This is considering average usage. They seem more durable than stock cables, so just wondering.


----------



## Mooses9

nusho said:


> Does anyone have an idea on how long Brian's cables will last before shorting out or stop working? A year? Two years? This is considering average usage. They seem more durable than stock cables, so just wondering.




It's hard to say with how hard of wear you are on them however I had mine 2 years with no issue they are built VERY sturdy.Well worth the money. I don't see if you buy one it going out any time soon with normal useage.


----------



## germanturkey

shotgunshane said:


> Here are some pics of my EarWerkz Legend with the Starlight cable; it looks and sounds fantastic.  The Legend is very sensitive to increased impedance and the higher the resistance, the more it slightly reduces treble presence.  The Starlight cable must be the lowest resistance cable I've used because the Legend's treble performance is clearly best with the Starlight, sounding crisper, more present and more articulate. With the now sleeker, lower profile Y-splt, I can't recommend this cable enough.  It has a permanent home on the Legend.


 
 Shane, do you mind going a little more in depth (i.e. answer my questions about this!) haha.
  
 how does it compare to the stock (not BaX) cable that comes with the Legend?  I've pretty much gathered by now that the BaX enhances the bass and dulls the treble, and the stock cable does something akin to the Starlight.  If you have it, can you compare the two? 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## shotgunshane

germanturkey said:


> Shane, do you mind going a little more in depth (i.e. answer my questions about this!) haha.
> 
> how does it compare to the stock (not BaX) cable that comes with the Legend?  I've pretty much gathered by now that the BaX enhances the bass and dulls the treble, and the stock cable does something akin to the Starlight.  If you have it, can you compare the two?
> 
> Thanks!


 

 My impressions above were when switching from another cable that sounded no different from the stock gray Plastics1 cable (which already sounds pretty good).  Based on how the Legend reacts to various sources with slightly different varying output impedances, I've found the Legend is very sensitive to impedance in it's treble frequency response- treble presence will decrease slightly with increased impedance.  To my ears the Legend treble presence is better with the Starlight on all my sources.  This includes testing some very expensive silver cables Jack had on hand at EW headquarters, which didn't sound any different than the Plastics1 cable to my ears.


----------



## Mooses9

interesting interpretation of the cables.


----------



## germanturkey

shotgunshane said:


> My impressions above were when switching from another cable that sounded no different from the stock gray Plastics1 cable (which already sounds pretty good).  Based on how the Legend reacts to various sources with slightly different varying output impedances, I've found the Legend is very sensitive to impedance in it's treble frequency response- treble presence will decrease slightly with increased impedance.  To my ears the Legend treble presence is better with the Starlight on all my sources.  This includes testing some very expensive silver cables Jack had on hand at EW headquarters, which didn't sound any different than the Plastics1 cable to my ears.


 

 Great.  Clarified everything.  Thanks for the answer, Shane!


----------



## Suopermanni

Has anyone heard from Brian? I'm concerned as I asked if he could help diagnose a cable he made. The right channel of the SPC HiFiMAN cable I got him to make last year has cut out and I sent him it a week ago. I just haven't heard back from them and I'm wondering if perhaps that it was a bad time to send?


----------



## Mooses9

Have you tried emailing him? He sometimes can be a little hard to get a hold Of. I'd shoot him a pm on here and a email and wait a see he will normally get back to you at a decent time.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Brian is still around I think. I just got my re-cabled RE-600s back today. Balanced Midnight SPC with a 3.5mm TRRS connector. Cable looks and feels amazing and I'm so happy to be able to listen to my RE-600/HM-700 combo again. I'll get some pics up.


----------



## rwpritchett

Just received my AKG K550 back from Brian today. Turn-around-time for the removable cable mod was 4 weeks with a little prodding after 3 weeks had passed.

The workmanship is very good and so far I don't notice any change in the sound. Overall I'm very pleased with the job. The only negative thing about the experience was the website pricing is a bit misleading. The mod is listed on the website as costing $40, but ended up being $90 ($40 to install a jack in the earcup, $35 to reterminate the cable, and then $15 for S&H).

I have zero complaints about the price because it's still a bargain, but I thought I'd share the info for anyone considering the mod. For comparison, I got a quote from another place and they wanted $150 for the job. $90 is a bargain indeed.


----------



## shotgunshane

EarWerkz is now carrying the BTG Starlight cable to offer with their CIEM lineup: 

https://www.facebook.com/EarWerkz/posts/1639576622946219

http://www.earwerkz.com/accessories/50-btg-starlight-spc-cable


----------



## ezekiel77

Has anyone ever tried the Starlight/Midnight on the JH13? I'd like a replacement cable that is built sturdy and durable yet won't change the sound (the treble of the JH13 is mesmerising to my ears). The stock JH cable doesn't exactly inspire confidence as I've seen the demo unit cables untangle.

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pingupenguins

ezekiel77 said:


> Has anyone ever tried the Starlight/Midnight on the JH13? I'd like a replacement cable that is built sturdy and durable yet won't change the sound (the treble of the JH13 is mesmerising to my ears). The stock JH cable doesn't exactly inspire confidence as I've seen the demo unit cables untangle.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 Technically speaking, a well built cable shouldn't show any differences in sound signature. You can look at a slew of objective tests done by many objective headphone reviewers and see the results. IMO, all good cables are created equal, it's simply a matter of durability as you have said before! To each his own.


----------



## shotgunshane

I just saw on FB that Starlights are in stock. Lead time is currently very short as well.


----------



## shotgunshane

Brian is having his first ever sale at BTG-Audio. Some highlights:
  
"15% off the entire store! Not only that, but the *first 15 custom orders will ship in 1 week or less."*
  
*"...introducing a new section in the webstore called "Ready To Ship".* As the name denotes, these products will ship in 1-2 days because they are already on the shelf, ready to go! However, these items will be limited in terms of customization. There will also be limited quantities available."
  
 Here is the link for more information: http://us11.campaign-archive2.com/?u=32629218b1becb97059134b10&id=b33375d99a&e=13e30a4eac


----------



## ezekiel77

Thanks for the info Shane.
  
 I've placed an order for the Starlight cable to go with my JH13s. Can't wait for them to arrive heheh. They look really great in pictures.


----------



## FredrikT92

I've ordered a BTG 8 strand SPC cable for hifiman with banana plugs. 
 Cant wait!


----------



## Pingupenguins

Won't have to wait long . gotta love expedited processing though!


----------



## ben1996hi

Ordered a ready to ship starlight cable YTD! Can't wait for it to arrive haha


----------



## LowDark

Bought Starlight cable Ready-to-ship version from BTG Audio. I'm using an old pair of universal fit M-Audio IEMs. I've had them for 5-6 years. Very satisfied with them. Replaced the cables once before and the sound improvement was pronounced so I was not expecting to be blown away by the Starlight....but from the first sound to come through them when I tried them out I was amazed. It was like I was listening to everything through a soft fuzz before. That is even though they were good sounding previously. The clarity of the sound was phenomenal!
 So very happy with my purchase! Much props to Brian.
  
 And BTW when ordering opt for the shipping with insurance. USPS lost my cables the first time I ordered them and they did nothing to resolve the issue. Super unhappy with USPS.


----------



## ezekiel77

My Starlight cable is more or less permanently affixed to my JH13s. Love the build quality and value for money. Sound-wise, the treble seems slightly extended with better detail. Bass is relatively punchier. But of course, YMMV. I bought it for the build quality. Solid cables.
  
 Was waiting for a reason to pull the trigger previously. The discount and ready-to-ship options pushed me over the edge. Thanks for that.


----------



## shotgunshane

Congrats to Brian- the Q Cables brand has been turned over to him, so that Steve and The Audio Guild can concentrate on other endeavors. 
https://www.facebook.com/cymbacavum/posts/638921792916248


----------



## Pingupenguins

Thanks Shawn! Can't wait to get cracking on the Q cables. Always been a fan of Steve and his work. Hope I can maintain the standard!


----------



## newprof

Just wanted to add to the excellent testimonials. Brian re-terminated some Etymotics for me and he recabled some Hifiman HE-600s. Everything sounds and looks great! I'm particularly happy to be rid of the awful stock cable of the Hifimans (and the adaptor).


----------



## Pingupenguins

newprof said:


> Just wanted to add to the excellent testimonials. Brian re-terminated some Etymotics for me and he recabled some Hifiman HE-600s. Everything sounds and looks great! I'm particularly happy to be rid of the awful stock cable of the Hifimans (and the adaptor).


 
  
 Glad to hear you're enjoying it! Always like to do mods, repairs, and upgrades to those pesky headphone cables.


----------



## ben1996hi

Hey guys,i wrote a review for the starlight cable if anyone wants toread and comment about it. Its my first review so i would really appreciate any feedback haha
Here is the link! http://www.head-fi.org/products/btg-audio-starlight-ciem-cable/reviews/14347


----------



## Pingupenguins

ben1996hi said:


> Hey guys,i wrote a review for the starlight cable if anyone wants toread and comment about it. Its my first review so i would really appreciate any feedback haha
> Here is the link! http://www.head-fi.org/products/btg-audio-starlight-ciem-cable/reviews/14347


 
  
 Thanks for the review Ben! I'll be sharing this via the facebook page.
  
 Only suggestion would be to take a look at the "Tho" and "Thou" spellings. Other than that, definitely appreciate the feedback!


----------



## FredrikT92

Thats great if you can help with grammar aswell for us whos not english! I have english exam soon...
 I've recived my BTG cable some weeks ago, but my HE-6 broke so I havent been able to fully enjoy the cable yet. 
 But it looks and feels very nicly built!


----------



## Pingupenguins

fredrikt92 said:


> Thats great if you can help with grammar aswell for us whos not english! I have english exam soon...
> I've recived my BTG cable some weeks ago, but my HE-6 broke so I havent been able to fully enjoy the cable yet.
> But it looks and feels very nicly built!


 
  
 Thanks FredrikT92!
  
 Ouch tough luck dude. Any info on why it broke? I know Hifiman has a pretty decent warranty, and they will also ship you replacement parts if needed. Not hard to get your hands on stuff. Hope those headphones get fixed soon so you can enjoy the cable!


----------



## FredrikT92

I guess I blew them... Hifiman will actually repair them for free, cause I found a "flaw" on their page. 
 On their online store it says 1 year warrenty, but on the downloadable manual it says 3 years!


----------



## ben1996hi

That would be pretty cool!  Thanks for the feedback, I have changed all the Thous


----------



## Pingupenguins

fredrikt92 said:


> I guess I blew them... Hifiman will actually repair them for free, cause I found a "flaw" on their page.
> On their online store it says 1 year warrenty, but on the downloadable manual it says 3 years!


 
  
 Hahaha nice one. What cause them to blow? Just curious.


----------



## FredrikT92

I'm not sure cause I wasent playing more then around 85dB measured with iPhone app. 
 I was playing with Pass Labs INT-150.


----------



## FrankC1

Just wanted to add to the kudos, had Brian mod my K-7XX's for balanced output using Q cable. He did a fantastic job, highly recommend! Will be using him for any future needs.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quoted from the Q Cables Impression Thread:
  


shotgunshane said:


> Brian recently contacted me about a new C/IEM cable he is thinking of offering. Yup, a Q Cables C/IEM cable no less. Until now, Q Cables have only been made for headphones, desktop and speaker applications. Since I'll be cross posting this in the BTG Audio Cables thread, let me take a brief detour of explanation for those not familiar with Q Cables and their construction:
> 
> _Q Cables are also known as the French Silk cable. The wire is type 2 litz copper construction with a pure silk wrap and French Silk braiding sleeve. The result is an extremely light and flexible cable even though a much larger gauge wire is used. No thermoplastic polymers are used, like on typical headphone and earphone cables, which means flexibility and weight really are on a different level with Q Cables.  This amounts no tangles, easy manageability and storage and minimal microphonics. _
> 
> ...


----------



## Pingupenguins

Thanks for the write up ShotgunShane!!
  
 I suspect BTG-audio customers would be more interested in IEM stuff as that's my primary source of business right now! Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## johnston21

Wow and awesome. Just received my Starlight MMCX with Cable-Half Sleeve, 48", Viablue 3.5mm, with minimal Memory Wire (for my SE-846's). Similar style to the cable Brian did for my (older version) SE-530's.
  
 Love it! Thank You (again) Brian!!!


----------



## Kundi

Has anyone used these cables with Westone IEM's?


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

Brian goto customer service has become really terrible. If you cherish your headphone and cable , dont send them to him. I send my cable for repair and after it has arrived his house for 1 week i still havent got any reply from him. I already sent at least 3 email to ask him how is it going. REALLY REALLY BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE . I don't experience the good customer service of his. He is just making cable for FUN. His replies took minimum of 3 days. I feel like he has cheated my cable .


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

kundi said:


> Has anyone used these cables with Westone IEM's?



Dont buy his cable . REALLY REALLY BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE .


----------



## noobandroid

iLoveMusic0822 i think otherwise of good services, he can respond slower at times but patience is a virtue, after all, it's not your average physical store, it's an online store, and he might have an actual life to go to. i think he might need someone on the customer service response team so that communications can be better


----------



## EveTan

Ok so it isn't just me. I send him an inquiry about repairing my FitEar cable like two weeks ago. He agreed to trying the repair but hasn't given me the paypal invoice or shipping address yet. 
  
 I guess I'll give it some more time. He does good work, but I wish responses could be a bit quicker.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

evetan said:


> Ok so it isn't just me. I send him an inquiry about repairing my FitEar cable like two weeks ago. He agreed to trying the repair but hasn't given me the paypal invoice or shipping address yet.
> 
> I guess I'll give it some more time. He does good work, but I wish responses could be a bit quicker.



evetan but i already sent him my cable. I dont even know whether he received or not. He said it would be quick for repair. Such unresponsive attitude !!


----------



## Pingupenguins

I believe all the issues have been resolved. The last 2 weeks I've been able to reply to every email I get in a few hours. I was pretty slammed in April as I do also go to school in addition to work this full time. But now that it's summer I have way more time on my hands. Feel free to shoot me and email and I'll definitely get back to you. Sorry for the lul of bad customer service. I do acknowledge it was pretty bad. I'll be offering much more realistic lead times and updates in the future.


----------



## HaruHaruHaru

Hey guys, 
  
 I have been on these forum for a few years but only as a lurker, not so much as a poster. But I recently had some cabling work done by BTG-Audio, and thought id share my first experience. 
 I usually lurk on and off hi-fi looking at reviews on which kind of headphones and IEM's people recommend.   I decided that the Westone W4's were the best choice for me, and after happily owning them for a while, I noticed that the cable was starting to crack. Which is apparently a common issue with them. So I decided to swap out the cable to fix this annoyance, also to have a cool custom set of IEM's. 
  
  
After a few google searches and lurking, I found the website BTG-Audio based in California; this was a plus as I did not want to risk shipping outside the US. 
This was my actual first custom cable job, and I wasn't sure which cable to order, so I went ahead and emailed them. Brian emailed me back pretty quickly (a few hours!) and we had a small talk about which cable he recommends for my W4's. 
​He recommend I have my W4's modified with a removable starlight CIEM cable; I saw that it was also a really popular cable job that is highly recommended for the W4's. 
  
 I placed an order for a custom job, and sent in my W4's on a Monday, and and them shipped back to me in a nice padded envelope the following Monday! I was thoroughly impressed with the quality of the cable and especially the entire turn around!  I sent an email thanking for the job and turn around, he mentioned that hes been working about 12 hrs a day 6 days a week so he can pump out orders as much as he can. From what I heard hes the only guy working on them! I think it's pretty impressive that one guy can do custom work on audio cabling and have a pretty good turn around.
  
  A definite* recommendation *for any cabling or headphone work you need to get done! 
  
 It sounds like some people had some issues with BTG, but my experience was pretty good. I think we have to remember its just one guy working all all these orders, for any problems try emailing him, he's pretty good at replying to any of the issues.
  
  
 ***Here's a link to a (****ty) picture of my W4's I had done***
  
 http://imgur.com/ISKgFGq


----------



## kahster

Just wanted to send a big THANK YOU to BTG-Audio.  About a year ago I sent my Grado RS2es to be modded with a single-side detachable jack and a new cable.  The work was fantastic, but after some travel and almost everyday use I began to notice the sound knocking out.  This was most likely my doing as the cups can spin and the cables are only so hardy given how thin they are.  But I sent them back and they came home good as new.  And that's when you get to learn about the kind of people you're dealing with.  As a consumer it's always a little scary sending headphones you paid a lot of money for across the country for what amounts to minor surgery.  When you can go back a year later though, well that's just class.  I would not hesitate to recommend BTG to anyone in the market for cables, mods, or service.


----------



## Pingupenguins

kahster said:


> Just wanted to send a big THANK YOU to BTG-Audio.  About a year ago I sent my Grado RS2es to be modded with a single-side detachable jack and a new cable.  The work was fantastic, but after some travel and almost everyday use I began to notice the sound knocking out.  This was most likely my doing as the cups can spin and the cables are only so hardy given how thin they are.  But I sent them back and they came home good as new.  And that's when you get to learn about the kind of people you're dealing with.  As a consumer it's always a little scary sending headphones you paid a lot of money for across the country for what amounts to minor surgery.  When you can go back a year later though, well that's just class.  I would not hesitate to recommend BTG to anyone in the market for cables, mods, or service.


 
  
 Thanks for the review Kahster! Definitely have been working hard to make sure the products I put out have coverage if anything goes wrong. First and foremost is making sure everyone is happy with their cable for years to come!


----------



## SonicV

New to the forum (been a lurker for a while now), but finally posting because I'm compelled to share my awesome experience with BTG-Audio--
  
 Earlier this summer, I had Brian convert my AKG Q701 headphones so I could use them in balanced mode with my Pono. He did a fantastic job, and the headphones sound truly remarkable. Customer service was great--he was very communicative, and had the headphones back to me quickly. Pricing was very reasonable, and he was even able to fix up my old cable so I could use the cans out of balanced mode too. In the past few weeks I've listened to more records on these modded headphones than I have in years because it is such a joy to finally hear every nuance of the music. Big thanks to Brian, and I highly recommend BTG-Audio!


----------



## Pingupenguins

sonicv said:


> New to the forum (been a lurker for a while now), but finally posting because I'm compelled to share my awesome experience with BTG-Audio--
> 
> Earlier this summer, I had Brian convert my AKG Q701 headphones so I could use them in balanced mode with my Pono. He did a fantastic job, and the headphones sound truly remarkable. Customer service was great--he was very communicative, and had the headphones back to me quickly. Pricing was very reasonable, and he was even able to fix up my old cable so I could use the cans out of balanced mode too. In the past few weeks I've listened to more records on these modded headphones than I have in years because it is such a joy to finally hear every nuance of the music. Big thanks to Brian, and I highly recommend BTG-Audio!


 
  
 Thanks for the kind words SonicV! Glad to hear you're enjoying the one of a kind balanced Q701's.


----------



## tzjin

Brian did an awesome job repairing my GR07's and converting them to use detachable cables. He was also very understanding of a travel commitment, and even expedited the work so the IEM's would come back in time!


----------



## SeeSax

tzjin said:


> Brian did an awesome job repairing my GR07's and converting them to use detachable cables. He was also very understanding of a travel commitment, and even expedited the work so the IEM's would come back in time!


 
  
 Wow that's really cool. I have two cables on the way from Brian as well for my Earsonics IEMs. Maybe in the future, I can ask him to mod my K3003 to have something similar with detachable cables. Awesome that he can do that. 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 3, 2017)

I am thinking of getting a starlight and wanted your thoughts on a  few things.
I have sources which have 3.5 mm TRS (SE), 2.5 mm balanced (trrs) and Sony 4.4 mm Pentaconn. I was told by brian that mini xlr would be the best way forward to enable me to use all my sources with respective adaptors. Do you guys have any insight on the kind of termination i should use to efficiently swap between those types of sources. I am thinking of two cables. One a 3.5 mm (TRS/ SE) and another with 2.5 mm/ Sony 4.4 mm? I am really confused about that.
I would appreciate any insights into this. Personally the most convenient for me would be to have 2 cables, one SE and the other balanced terminated with 2.5 mm trrs.

Thanks

P.s - Brian is super responsive and so helpful. Thanks Brian


----------



## Neccros

Anyone know if BTG is still around??  Emailed Brian 2 times and haven't heard anything... He on vacation?


----------



## s4life

Neccros said:


> Anyone know if BTG is still around??  Emailed Brian 2 times and haven't heard anything... He on vacation?



He was pretty responsive around March 2018 before he took my money and my pretty expensive headphones for a removable mod.. it's been 2 full months, haven't heard from him since then. I wish I'd been a bit more diligent reading reviews I would have gone elsewhere. I saw some people in Facebook complaining not being contacted for several months. I am amazed he's still getting orders tbh


----------



## trappedintime

Brian did great work for me a couple years back. He balanced my AKG K812’s which is considered by some to be impossible. He also did my balanced K7XX mod and made cables of two lengths that were interchangeable with both pairs via a LEMO adapter.

I haven’t had any cable needs in awhile but I still use my K812’s completely balanced on a daily basis and they’re wonderful. I’m fairly local, so I got to meet with Brian in person and he’s a very professional, hard working and kind guy. I recommend anyone going with BTG cables and supporting a young sole proprietor rather than some overpriced cables from a big company.


----------



## sgscott

I placed an order on 25 Apr. Site said 4-5 weeks lead time so I patiently waited. Last week I emailed them for a status update and have received no response. Will try again, but running out of patience.


----------



## Shredicus (Jun 12, 2018)

sgscott said:


> I placed an order on 25 Apr. Site said 4-5 weeks lead time so I patiently waited. Last week I emailed them for a status update and have received no response. Will try again, but running out of patience.



Well I now find myself in the same boat. Placed my order April 17 and last heard from Brian on April 25th via email. I have sent multiple emails and heard nothing back since.


I should add I had him recable another set of headphones for me a month or so prior to placing this order and it went seamlessly; they arrived ahead of schedule in fact. So I'm at a bit of a loss here...


----------



## Drake22

Shredicus said:


> Well I now find myself in the same boat. Placed my order April 17 and last heard from Brian on April 25th via email. I have sent multiple emails and heard nothing back since.
> 
> 
> I should add I had him recable another set of headphones for me a month or so prior to placing this order and it went seamlessly; they arrived ahead of schedule in fact. So I'm at a bit of a loss here...



Same boat here.
Good communication until I shipped my SE530 for recabling, and now haven't heard from Brian in over a month.

Did you manage to receive your IEMs eventually?


----------



## Shredicus

Drake22 said:


> Same boat here.
> Good communication until I shipped my SE530 for recabling, and now haven't heard from Brian in over a month.
> 
> Did you manage to receive your IEMs eventually?


Yes indeed. See this thread for more insight.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/help-btg-audio.871734/#post-14434727

Basically it may take a while but you should get your IEMs back recabled perfectly


----------



## Multicoring

Excellent work/service by Brian, received my Westone W4 with CIEM connectors and Starlight cable in prompt time.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Multicoring said:


> Excellent work/service by Brian, received my Westone W4 with CIEM connectors and Starlight cable in prompt time.



Thanks for the feedback! I've been working hard to try and address everyone's concerns moving forward. Feel free to shoot me an email or reply here if there are any questions that need answering.


----------



## Pabro

Brian helped me with a cable re-termination job on a stock Sennheiser HD650 cable. He promptly finished the work and mailed the cable to me very quickly. The job is impeccable! Highly recommended!


----------



## shleepy

Brian modified my ancient Westone UM2 IEM's to use removable 2-pin cables. Very clean job, and I got them back within about a week of dropping them off (shipped out in less then a week)! I would certainly contact and recommend him for any other cable-related jobs in the future.


----------



## Shredicus

Just to put another data point out there, I've had my recabled Argons Mk3 for 6+ months now of heavy use and the job Brian did has held up wonderfully. Great craftsmanship!


----------



## raybone0566

My dt880’s that Brian did the detachable cable mod on. He did a great job and had my phones back to me in a reasonable amount of time. Highly recommended


----------



## SeeSax

Shared some thoughts on the really nice Q-cables over in the high-end thread, figured I'd cross post here: 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hig...ons-and-reviews.804952/page-179#post-14787623

A really, really solid offering from BTG/Q-cables. 

-Collin-


----------



## crabdog

Just got my hands on this sexy BTG Audio Starlight. Early impressions are favourable - the cable looks and feels great. Will post more here after I've had some time with it over the weekend.


----------



## tom1l21 (Feb 23, 2019)

I had a pair of 2013 V-Sonic GR07 that had been out of service for over a year, due to the right monitor not working. I wasn't sure if the driver had died or the cable had shorted, but I was deeply saddened. I found Brian's website and after promptly responding to many of my questions, sent them in for repair.

Since I suspected it was a bad cable and didn't want to deal with the issue in the future, I had him modify them to accept a 2-pin detachable cable, similar to what Wetstone CIEM's use. One of the monitor's casing was also in a state of disrepair, so Brian had on-hand a spare that he was able to use. Just shy of two short weeks, Brian returned my beloved GR07 back to me.

The bonding compound used feels very durable and even after pushing in the 2-pin cable (requires some force), neither the port nor the monitor housing moved or deformed. I do wish the 2-pin mod allowed for an angled input so that the cord can go out and over my ear easier. I suspect its much simpler and more durable to mount this mod flush to the housing. No biggie, I was able to make that work with the encased metal wire that came with my Westone Twisted Epic 2-pin cable. 

Although I had been enjoying my T2 Pro's, they still pale in comparison to my 6 year old GR07. Needless to say, Brian's work was second to none and would certainly do business again in the future. Thanks Brian!!!


----------



## crabdog

tom1l21 said:


> I had a pair of 2013 V-Sonic GR07 that had been out of service for over a year, due to the right monitor not working. I wasn't sure if the driver had died or the cable had shorted, but I was deeply saddened. I found Brian's website and after promptly responding to many of my questions, sent them in for repair.
> 
> Since I suspected it was a bad cable and didn't want to deal with the issue in the future, I had him modify them to accept a 2-pin detachable cable, similar to what Wetstone CIEM's use. One of the monitor's casing was also in a state of disrepair, so Brian had on-hand a spare that he was able to use. Just shy of two short weeks, Brian returned my beloved GR07 back to me.
> 
> ...


My Starlight review is almost done and will be live soon. It pairs really well with the EE Bravado, in fact, I prefer the tonality and handling more than the Ares II with that IEM.


----------



## Raster

I thought I lost all hope when I started searching for a local shop to do the re-cabling on my Westone 3s (the cable cracked at the connection to the headphones and started to short). No one wanted to take the job - not even for 100 bucks. I thought I would have to trash them - $$$ down the garbage chute. Lucky for me HeadFi community exists and shares everything there is about the world of headphones, which helped find out about BTG Audio. Brain helped me re-terminate the W3s into a MMCX socket and paired it with one of his Midnight cables. The job is done very well - there are minimum signs of intrusion. The cable made the headphone much more transparent. At times I may forget that I even wear them, as if I'm imagining the music in my head. Can't compare the Midnight cable to other available options, but it made me curious whether I should've went for the Starlight cable as I feel there's so much more room for development.

Thank you for your superb craftsmanship, Brian.


----------



## crabdog

Here are my thoughts on the Starlight. Enjoy!
https://primeaudio.org/btg-audio-starlight-review/


----------



## CANiSLAYu (Mar 22, 2019)

Another plug for Brian.  I had an old cable that I picked up in a trade that was for Sennheiser HD5xx/6xx series headphones and 3.5mm single end that I had no use for (it was basically a throw in).  Brian modified it to 4pin mini XLR for Audeze and a 2.5mm balanced plug for a very reasonable charge.  As a reminder of how small a world it really is, turns out Brian lives basically catty corner from my office building, so I was able to just drop the cable off to him on the way to work one morning.  The work is top notch and you'd never know it was reterminated.  E-mail response was always super quick as well, which I always appreciate.  Thanks Brian!


----------



## Limexx

no more fitear cables?


----------



## MinMay

I think BTG Audio company is no longer in service.  No response back.


----------



## crabdog

MinMay said:


> I think BTG Audio company is no longer in service.  No response back.


How long have you been waiting for a response? The website is up and running as normal.


----------



## MinMay (Aug 15, 2019)

crabdog said:


> How long have you been waiting for a response? The website is up and running as normal.



about a week.  I can't imagine sending money and received no response afterward.  Oh well....


----------



## Hoegaardener70 (Aug 17, 2019)

MinMay said:


> about a week.  I can't imagine sending money and received no response afterward.  Oh well....



There is a whole thread about BTG Audio issues. Cannot find the link at the moment, but I also posted there. Good luck!

PS: I am currently selling two Q-cables. I liked Brian's work, but as a customer, I think this all was a nightmare.


----------



## Hoegaardener70

MinMay said:


> about a week.  I can't imagine sending money and received no response afterward.  Oh well....



Did you pay via PayPal? For my latest issue, Brian only reacted after opening a dispute.


----------



## MinMay

Hoegaardener70 said:


> Did you pay via PayPal? For my latest issue, Brian only reacted after opening a dispute.



I did not send money to him.  I wanted to buy a cable from him but wasn't sure if he was still in business...hence the reason why I asked the forum first before I send in my order.  I was scammed from a member on this forum before but I want to do my due diligence and not repeat the same mistake.


----------



## Hoegaardener70

MinMay said:


> I did not send money to him.  I wanted to buy a cable from him but wasn't sure if he was still in business...hence the reason why I asked the forum first before I send in my order.  I was scammed from a member on this forum before but I want to do my due diligence and not repeat the same mistake.



Very wise. I always got my stuff from Brian in the end, but it was not a smooth process at all.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

I got a interconnect cable from Brian in short order and it's an excellent cable so when I needed to re-terminate 2 cables I sent them to Brian. It's been over 5 months waiting and my emails have not been answered. I also paid upfront by invoice kind of wondering if I got screwed????


----------



## Hoegaardener70

Stu Paddasso said:


> I got a interconnect cable from Brian in short order and it's an excellent cable so when I needed to re-terminate 2 cables I sent them to Brian. It's been over 5 months waiting and my emails have not been answered. I also paid upfront by invoice kind of wondering if I got screwed????



Open a case with PP?


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Hoegaardener70 said:


> Open a case with PP?


Do invoices go through pay pal?


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Hoegaardener70 said:


> Open a case with PP?


Thank You:  I checked and it was through pay pal and have opened a case


----------



## Hoegaardener70 (Aug 22, 2019)

Stu Paddasso said:


> Thank You:  I checked and it was through pay pal and have opened a case



Please let us know if it helps... it did in my case (but only after escalating to a  dispute; you can do that after a couple of days) .


----------



## superuser1

It's sad to see this happen. Brian is a great craftsman!


----------



## Hoegaardener70

superuser1 said:


> It's sad to see this happen. Brian is a great craftsman!



Yes, I agree. But he is clearly not able to run a business (or willing to run it properly)... the facebook page is also full of complaints.


----------



## crabdog

Sounds like he needed to hire some additional staff to keep up with demand but tried to do it all himself. What a shame, I love my Starlight cable.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Paypal just refunded my $115 because they could not contact Brian. But I still lost the 2 cables I sent to be re-terminated worth over $400!!!!  I really don't recommend doing business with BTG-audio!


----------



## crabdog

Stu Paddasso said:


> Paypal just refunded my $115 because they could not contact Brian. But I still lost the 2 cables I sent to be re-terminated worth over $400!!!!  I really don't recommend doing business with BTG-audio!


Wow, that is unfortunate. Sorry to hear about that. This is all pretty strange.


----------



## tom1l21

If you check out what is almost unquestionably his linked in page, it looks like he got out of the audio business in July 2019. It's possible someone else assumed the business, but who knows. Unfortunate that he didn't relay this to his customers.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Interesting but I contracted him in April and he received my cables April 8th also I see he's selling cables on ebay.  Tried contacting him through them still to no avail


----------



## Hoegaardener70

Stu Paddasso said:


> Interesting but I contracted him in April and he received my cables April 8th also I see he's selling cables on ebay.  Tried contacting him through them still to no avail



Really - he is selling cables on eBay? I could not find anything there (even over the years). Would you have a link? Thanks


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Hoegaardener70 said:


> Really - he is selling cables on eBay? I could not find anything there (even over the years). Would you have a link? Thanks


I'm not sure how to do links but if you go on ebay and search (  noble audio cable  ) you can find his ad.  It's for he's the cheapest cable I think he's run out of the good stuff


----------



## Hoegaardener70 (Sep 21, 2019)

Stu Paddasso said:


> I'm not sure how to do links but if you go on ebay and search (  noble audio cable  ) you can find his ad.  It's for he's the cheapest cable I think he's run out of the good stuff



Ah yes, thank you. Found it. What a way to close down a business, leaving loyal customers in the worst position. Infuriating... haha, so much to the entrepreneurial skill in his CV.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Hoegaardener70 said:


> Ah yes, thank you. Found it. What a way to close down a business, leaving loyal customers in the worst position. Infuriating... haha, so much to the entrepreneurial skill in his CV.


Entrepreneurial as a ripoff artist !!!!


----------

